# 1ο φεστιβάλ πλάι στη Φύση του Δήμου Πωγωνίου



## Dimi (Apr 11, 2011)

Ο Δήμος Πωγωνίου διοργανώνει για πρώτη φορά φεστιβάλ πλάι στη Φύση, στη μαγευτική τοποθεσία της Θεοτόκου Πωγωνιανής. Έχω μάθει ότι έχουν σχεδιαστεί όμορφες διαδρομές για πεζοπορία και ποδηλασία, ενώ θα υπάρξει φαγητό, live μουσική αλλά και κατασκηνωτικός χώρος. Η πιο όμορφη εποχή στην Ήπειρο είναι η άνοιξη!

Ελάτε να εκφραστούμε, ελάτε να παίξουμε ΦΥΣΗ-κΑ!!!
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 30 Απριλίου 2011
- Πεζοπορία - Ποδηλασία
- Ομιλία Χαριτάκη Παπαϊωάννου
- Επιδείξεις πρώτων βοηθειών
...- Συναυλία με ροκ συγκροτήματα
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 1 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2011
- Πεζοπορία- Ποδηλασία
- Κλαρίνα με το συγκρότημα του Κώστα Βέρδη (μεσημέρι)
ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ:
- trekking hellas με τραμπολίνο - Αναρρίχηση - Τοξοβολία - flying Fox και άλλες αθλητικές δραστηριότητες (ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ
- Ελληνικός Ερυθρός Σταυρός
- Ορειβατικός Σύλλογος Δελβινακίου & Ορειβατικός Σύλλογος Ιωαννίνων
- Όμιλος Φιλίππων Ιωαννίνων
- Όμιλος Φίλων Ποδηλάτου Ιωαννίνων
Υπο την αιγίδα του Δήμου Πωγωνίου
Οργάνωση:
Φυσιολατρικός Σύλλογος Πωγωνίου-Γυπαετός ο Πωγωνοφόρος- Τοπικό Ποντικατών και Τοπικό Πωγωνιανής.
Τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας: 6941509473-6949314278


----------



## Dimi (Apr 12, 2011)

Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση για να μην με πάρουν με τις πέτρες. Το φεστιβάλ διοργανώνεται από το χωριό Ποντικατών (το δικό μου), το χωριό Πωγωνιανής και το Φυσιολατρικό Σύλλογο Πωγωνίου-Γυπαετός ο Πωγωνοφόρος, υπό την αιγίδα του Δήμου (και όχι από το Δήμο του οποίου η καλλικρατική έδρα όλως παραδόξως μεταφέρθηκε στο Καλπάκι, το οποίο δεν αποτελεί μέρος του Πωγωνίου ). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να διεξαχθεί εκεί και διαγωνισμός παραπέντε, αλλά εξετάζονται οι συνθήκες στα βουνά μας. Επίσης, θα υπάρχουν άλογα για tour στην κοίτη του ποταμού Γόρμου, προς την Πωγωνιανή, μέσα σε πανέμορφη φύση. Εκτός από την κατασκήνωση, καταλύματα υπάρχουν στο Δολό και το Δελβινάκι (τα πιο κοντινά).


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός στο παραπέντε; Αφού έχουν δυο βδομάδες καιρό ακόμα να τον στήσουν


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Earion said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός στο παραπέντε; Αφού έχουν δυο βδομάδες καιρό ακόμα να τον στήσουν


 
Επειδή έβαλες την αθώα φατσούλα, περιμένεις τώρα να τσιμπήσει κάποιος;


----------



## Dimi (Apr 13, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, από ό,τι μου είπαν οι διοργανωτές του φεστιβάλ εξέταζαν αλλαγή της τοποθεσίας ώστε να γίνει η πτώση από τη Νεμέρτσικα και να καταλήξει στη Θεοτόκο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Παραπάνω δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ούτε τι παίζει. Αν γίνει, θα είναι τελευταία στιγμή. Τα σίγουρα είναι στο προσωρινό πρόγραμμα παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

Dimi, hint: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τισμός-μεταγραφή&p=22316&viewfull=1#post22316 και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5693-Οι-αριθμοί-της-γλώσσας&p=60559&viewfull=1#post60559. ;)


----------



## Dimi (Apr 13, 2011)

Αχ, τώρα κατάλαβα, ούτε μου πήγε στο μυαλό! Φοβερό, εννοούσα ότι μπορεί να γίνει πανελλήνιος διαγωνισμός αλεξίπτωτου πλαγιάς! Να το πω επίσημα.


----------

